
Hackers use homoglyph domains and favicons for card skimming - axsharma
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hackers-abuse-lookalike-domains-and-favicons-for-credit-card-theft/
======
axsharma
Hackers abuse lookalike domains and favicons for credit card theft using a
variation of older Magecart technique. This time they throw in homograph
domains.

